
Gmail Enables Support For Third-Party Outbound Servers - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/30/gmail-kisses-on-behalf-of-goodbye-enables-support-for-third-party-outbound-servers/
======
snewe
Blog spam. Direct link:

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/send-mail-from-
another...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/send-mail-from-another-
address-without.html)

